
America's rats are getting desperate amid coronavirus pandemic - itronitron
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/starving-angry-cannibalistic-america-s-rats-are-getting-desperate-amid-n1180611
======
Fjolsvith
Good reason to get the homeless off the streets.

